# Where is Bill Manville FINDLINK.XLA



## bobaol (May 20, 2020)

Hello, I am trying to find a place to download Bill Manville's most excellent FINDLINK.XLA add-in.  It looks like I am about 3-months too late, as his web site is now a phantom link.  If you have a copy of FINDLINK.XLA or know of a place for me to download it, please help.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## MARK858 (May 20, 2020)

I can get in the site fine.



			FindLink


----------



## Michael M (May 20, 2020)

Try here


			FindLink


----------



## bobaol (May 20, 2020)

Thank you! sorry for the bother.  I am not sure why this machine does not allow me to reach his site.  But it works on my other machine. Thanks again.


----------



## MARK858 (May 20, 2020)

No problem, happy you got it sorted.


----------

